# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Programmation d'un jeu de led sur Virtex 5 de Xilinx

## sikarce

Salut,

Je suis dbutant en VHDL et j'essaye tant que bien que mal de programmer un jeu de led pour une carte Virtex 5 de Xilinx.

J'ai une erreur lors de la synthse  ::aie::  qui me pourrit la vie.
Il s'agit de : 



> Not all paths contain wait statement


Voici mon code ci-joint et je programme sur Xilinx 13.2. Si quelqu'un peut m'aider  le rsoudre ou  revoir ma mthode, je l'attends avec impatience.

Merci

----------


## mith06

le mot clef wait n'est pas synthetisable....

----------

